# In Between the Cracks



## rcallaci (Jan 16, 2015)

In Between the Cracks



_~doubt~
_
leap of faith
waking from a dream
nothing left to do but die

_~fear~_

free fall into a black hole
calm before the storm
the beast waits

_~hope~_

a choice
sinner or saint
the apple or the seed
embrace illusions tapestry
free will

deep in the jaws of hell will you find heaven
and to your surprise you come to realize
that they are both one in the same…

(unfinished psalms from the library of Alucia Delecourt)



​


----------



## Riptide (Jan 16, 2015)

Hope's my favorite, but I like what free will is. Well, actually, is free will the title of the other poem because it's not formatted the same as the rest. I think doubt and fear need more explanation because they just like jump to a conclusion and move on.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 16, 2015)

I am intrigued...I know the lay out of the poem is not accidental...soooo......I know there is more to this... Thank you for sharing your poetry with me, always a pleasure...Jul


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 16, 2015)

Great little poem. Like Firemajic said, I am also interested to know more about it??


----------



## QDOS (Jan 16, 2015)

Bob - Master of the Visual as well as the Audible expression ~doubt~, ~fear~, ~hope~, ~discretion_~_ instead of ‘free will’ maybe. As usual you give us a thought provoking and in this case heaven and hell scenario. So I’m thinking is this in some way a religious symbol such as a Thurible for burning incense or am I just being played as a pawn in your game of chess. 
  [FONT=&Verdana]
QDOS[/FONT]


----------



## Nellie (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey Bob,

I find this poem thought provoking and confusing :scratch:. I like the doubt, fear, and hope, but I am confused when you say heaven and hell are one in the same.


----------



## rcallaci (Jan 17, 2015)

riptide

it's all one poem-I switched forms the third being a cinquain I like to switch rhythms and forms in a single poem- There are three in this one...

Julia Burroughs and QDOS

I like it as a Thurible (I now claim it as one of its forms ) I meant it to be a jinns lamp where your dreams and nightmares can come true. It's all about the choices you make...

Nellie

Someones heaven is someone else's hell. Heaven and Hell are a state of mind each is the mirror of the other...


my warmest
bob


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2015)

Dear...Dear Bob...you have pulled another fabulous poetic trick from your magic pen! Well done! Thank you for sharing your skilled poetry with me.  Peace always...Jul


----------



## Boofy (Jan 17, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful and a joy to read, I particularly related to fear. Well done, you. ^^


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 17, 2015)

You are so clever with words and ideas - in your work, the ideas seem to leap out and sail above the words like stars. 

For me, this one is a perfect description of the way a loss of faith and blind belief is usually followed by a period of emptiness and fear, until the realisation dawns that free will makes us our own creator, and the boundaries between good and bad then fade into variations of perspective, depending on experiences the mind encounters. 

Oh, that stuff I've just written sounds so vague and confused, but your words captured all that and more and dropped it into my mind as simple truth. Beautifully done. Thank you.

jen


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 17, 2015)

I liked the vivid choice of words. You paint a picture that is jarring and that paints a great picture. free fall into a black hole -- 
calm before the storm -- the beast waits" This is a great passage of foreboding danger. I like the 7-5-3 pattern, it adds an element of finality. That works.


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2015)

i like the way your work has a simplicity but often the more i read them the more complex they really are


----------



## rcallaci (Jan 18, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Y For me, this one is a perfect description of the way a loss of faith and blind belief is usually followed by a period of emptiness and fear, until the realisation dawns that free will makes us our own creator, and the boundaries between good and bad then fade into variations of perspective, depending on experiences the mind encounters. jen



Jen

This is crystal clear to me. You've totally pined my poem to a tee- A poets smile for you...

escorial

I always try to keep it simple -in simplicity is where true complexity lies- as a minimalist you well understand that. There is no better compliment that I could receive.. 

Boofy and TJ

Thanks for your glorious words- they make this old poet pump his fists in the air...

my warmest
bob


----------

